# Is there such thing as "good" canned food from Walmart?



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

About three or four weeks ago we started feeding our dogs Purina ONE dry kibble after switching from Pedigree. I never realized that there was any decent dog food from Walmart, and now after feeding Tori and Bambi this new diet I am seeing a huge improvement in their activity levels (I never thought Bambi could get any ornerier!) and Tori, our older girl who has always been quite thin, has started to put on some more weight.

In addition to this change, I've been feeding Tori Knox NutraJoint -a bone and joint supplement in gelatin form which is meant for humans but approved by our vet- which has made a vast improvement to Tori's range of motion, activity level, and overall health and appearance.

However, I have been looking for a quality canned food and can't seem to find anything. The only place we can buy from is Walmart, because the closest pet store is an hour away, and Tori is exceedingly picky about her food. She'll only eat her dry food (if it's a new flavor or type) for about a week before becoming sick of it and wanting something different. And the only way to make her eat her dry food is to mix it with either canned food, chicken broth, or a tiny bit of milk (which I have to do anyway so that I can mix in her NutraJoint). I feed her twice a day, and she always gets a wet mixture in the evening (broth/milk mixed with her joint supplement, as I just said) but in the morning I like to mix canned food in there. Unfortunately, I can't find any *good* canned food.

So what would you suggest? Should I just mix broth or something in her food, or is there actually a quality canned food from Walmart that'll suit her?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Good Pet food is *never* found in a grocery store, a box office store, or a one-stop-shop place. If that is all you can manage, pick Iams, or Little Caesars.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

I agree that you won't find really good canned food at Walmart. But if you must buy canned dog food from there the "best" I've seen them carry is the Purina ONE cans. But make no mistake I don't promote or encourage people to feed it, I'm just saying that's the best canned I've seen there.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If you are topping kibble try using canned salmon, sardines or other meat meant for human consumption. Why spend the money on water, meat byproducts and liver flavor when you can feed the real thing for not much more money?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you tried leaving her kibble down? It seems odd that you would have to jump through hoops to persuade your dog to eat high-quality food.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

If you are using Purina One, why not use their can food, too? My Wal-Mart also carries Newman's Own dog food which is a natural can/dry food. Lamaderm is also a decent food that my Wal-Mart carries. They have can and dry. Good Luck!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Kathyy said:


> If you are topping kibble try using canned salmon, sardines or other meat meant for human consumption. Why spend the money on water, meat byproducts and liver flavor when you can feed the real thing for not much more money?


That's not a bad idea at all I think. My family's old dog used to love to lick the Tuna cans when we were having tuna salad. Off the top of my head I can't think of any health issues with it. Otherwise if the broth is working you can keep doing that.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Instead of topping, you might also want to try offering the kibble as a reward for doing tricks and such.. I use Zoey's kibble like that when I need her to eat and she doesn't feel like it.. Usually I do that before bed to get something in her stomach before we go to sleep, otherwise she get's an upset stomach and will throw up early in the morning


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

Whew, lots of replies!

Unfortunately, yes. Walmart is all we can manage, because it's absolutely impossible to travel an hour to and an hour back from Petco -the closest pet store around that carries the good stuff- once a week or even once a month. We only go up there if it's absolutely positively necessary, so my dogs have to hack it with Walmart. 

I'll have to check for Purina ONE canned food... I haven't seen it in there, but maybe I wasn't looking hard enough. I have seen plenty of Little Caesar's and Iams, but I'm not too impressed with Iams. I really like your idea, Kathyy, about the salmon and such. I'll try to get some of that... heck, it's probably less expensive than dog food!

And yep, I've tried leaving her kibble down. She just won't eat it, and it'll be there for the rest of the day... unless Bambi gets to it first. Bambi is a maniac when it comes to food and will eat every single bite even if she's not hungry, and unless we keep her locked up all day -which is obviously not an option- we can't leave her food down unless it's at night... and again, she doesn't eat it. And as far as using it for treats... I've tried that too.  She won't even eat regular dog treats, unless another dog or cat happens to be sitting there.

But anyway, thanks for all the replies! I'll check out the Purina ONE as well as what Kathyy suggested.  Thanks!


----------

